# Transit Cargo - 10' conduit?



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

https://www.adriansteel.com/pdf/Transit-dimensions.pdf

I suppose I may have answered my own question.

Although I'm wondering if cutting a hole in the bottom of the divider or creating a suspended PVC conduit rack that goes through the top of the divider would work well. 

I know that I can get a conduit holder for the ladder rack and I may do that, however with the Med. roof van it will be more difficult to access plus sometimes I need to bring 300-400 ft. of PVC ranging from 3/4" to 1-1/4" to jobs.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a conduit tube on top of my company Sprinter and I hate it. I would much rather have it inside.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I hacked a hole in the bulkhead on my e-250 and built a plywood box around it for when I am carrying bundles of pipe. It's annoying as crap if you have anything else on the floor. I miss the hell out of my GM 1-ton extended wheel base van.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

You won't regret getting a longer cargo box. As much 10' stuff as we use and have to haul around it would be worth being able to just throw it in the back.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kaffeene said:


> I know that I can get a conduit holder for the ladder rack and I may do that, however with the Med. roof van it will be more difficult to access plus sometimes I need to bring 300-400 ft. of PVC ranging from 3/4" to 1-1/4" to jobs.


This is how I look at it. 

Having a bigger vehicle is wonderful, except it's more expensive to buy, more expensive to drive, maintain, and insure, and more difficult to park. 

If you move 300-400 feet of PVC to jobs once a week, I'd rather deal with doing it in a small truck than deal with the big truck all week long. 

If you need the extra storage and capacity and / or you transport conduit all the time, you need the bigger vehicle. 

PLUS, you can have this stuff delivered.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah I keep going back and forth between 130" and 148" wheelbase. I definitely prefer the shorter WB, but would love the convenience. 

I currently have a 109.6" wheelbase Dodge and I the conduit goes all the way up to the doghouse. I have been out of cargo room in that thing for years, but I bought it in great shape with low mileage and completely outfitted for a great price. There is only a partial bulkhead by the driver seat. 

I am however eager to be able to store more, haul more, stand up in the back and move a bit quicker up hill and around egg timers.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

egg timers?


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> egg timers?



It's what Clark Griswold calls slow drivers.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

We call them snowbirds.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Is there anyone who has rear windows and wishes they didn't or doesn't have rear windows and with they did?

I'm debating rear windows or not. 
I figure with a bulkhead I won't see much out back, but it may be nice to have the extra light come through.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kaffeene said:


> Is there anyone who has rear windows and wishes they didn't or doesn't have rear windows and with they did?
> 
> I'm debating rear windows or not.
> I figure with a bulkhead I won't see much out back, but it may be nice to have the extra light come through.


When I used to drive a van with a bulkhead I had a rear window. It was almost useless since I would hang stuff on the bulkhead. I ended up blocking out the rear window so no one could see what was in the back. I don’t know about the Ford transit vans but I know for a standard GM Van you better put those Master Lock “PUCK” locks on the back/side or someone WILL break into the van in about 10 seconds. All they have to do is hit the lock with a hammer(break the plastic) and pull the locking rod up and they are in.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kaffeene said:


> Is there anyone who has rear windows and wishes they didn't or doesn't have rear windows and with they did?
> 
> I'm debating rear windows or not.
> I figure with a bulkhead I won't see much out back, but it may be nice to have the extra light come through.


I drove one with the rear windows for about a month last year and they were useless, I struggled parking in tight spots and backing in general, I would definitely spring for a backup camera instead and better security. With LED strip lights inside you can get alien autopsy brightness back there for cheap.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I LOVE my little Transit...but I live in a large city.
This is the ladder rack I got -which might do the trick for your conduit...
http://www.kargomaster.com/products...o-rack-systems/transit-connect-equipment.html

Again: LOVE this. The simple lever makes bringing the ladder to the side of the van easy -same with putting it up. I keep a 28' extension locked up there and although I don't do many jobs with bigger conduit, when I do, I just strap the conduit to the ladder. It's really easy to load and strap down while standing on the ground.

Bonus: The ladder rack has lots of pre-made holes that you can use to attach stuff that you make or buy yourself. So, on the other side of the ladder rack I've attached stainless steel angle irons with holes so I can strap and lock my 12' and 6' ladders on that side. I also have a 10' piece of all-thread that runs the length of the rack so I can use that for strapping or locking. Meanwhile, between the part of the rack that lowers and where I have my smaller ladders strapped on, I have bolted (2) 4" PVC pipes (capped on one end/threaded plumbing clean-out on the other end). I use these for my 6' drill bits, my 6' LSD fishing kit, 1/2" EMT, and my grounding rods.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Kaffeene said:


> Is there anyone who has rear windows and wishes they didn't or doesn't have rear windows and with they did?
> 
> I'm debating rear windows or not.
> I figure with a bulkhead I won't see much out back, but it may be nice to have the extra light come through.


Mine are blocked by junk. I did put metal screens on them because I got broken into once.
The side mirrors are pretty wide, but no effective rear view mirror does making parking tough sometimes.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I would say a side slider window and window n the bulkhead are more helpful. Seeing out the right side is much easier that way. I drive a ram promaster which has horrible side vision and I wish I had a slider window

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm currently inquiring about ordering one from the factory and trying to see which dealer will do it at the price I'm offering. 
I guess I'm too picky because there are none out there with this particular configuration.

130" WB, Medium Roof, 3.5L EcoBoost, 3.73 Limited Slip Axle, Silver, Load Protection Package, Radio w/ SYNC bluetooth and steering wheel controls, Reverse Sensing System and Remote Keypad Entry.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the 3.7L vs the 3.5L EcoBoost?

I drove the 3.5L Turbo briefly and thought it was nice, however I found a Transit with the color and options I'm looking for, except no 3.5L Turbo and I found another one with all the options and the 3.5L but not the color I was looking for.

I may have to choose preferred engine or color.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Kaffeene said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the 3.7L vs the 3.5L EcoBoost?
> 
> I drove the 3.5L Turbo briefly and thought it was nice, however I found a Transit with the color and options I'm looking for, except no 3.5L Turbo and I found another one with all the options and the 3.5L but not the color I was looking for.
> 
> I may have to choose preferred engine or color.


You mean 2.7 V6 ecoboost? It's just less powerful. People seem to like it for the cost. Still plenty of torque for heavy loads.

If you mean the NA 3.7 then as far as performance compared to the 3.5EB there is no contest. NA will almost always be more reliable and cheaper to maintain though.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Transit Cargo has a standard 3.7L and available option for the 3.5L EcoBoost.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I bought the Ford Transit 250 Cargo in Silver with Medium Roof, 148" Wheelbase Medium Length, w/ 3.5L EcoBoost, 3.73 Limited Slip Axle, Reverse Park Assist, D-Pillar Handles and Interior Upgrade Package (includes - Vinyl Floor Liners & Cargo Area Protection, SYNC Radio, 6 Speakers, Cloth Seats, Illuminated Sun Visors, Cruise Control & Steering Wheel Radio Controls)

Backup camera is stock and in combination with the Reverse Park Assist will definitely be helpful. 
It has no back or side windows. 
Even my wife likes it. She wanted to drive it as soon as I came back from the dealership. 

Now I just need my lettering, shelves, ladder rack and bulkhead. These new vans all outfitted really cost quite a bit. 

I paid $645 under invoice plus $5,500 in rebate incentives.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Kaffeene said:


> Well I bought the Ford Transit 250 Cargo in Silver with Medium Roof, 148" Wheelbase Medium Length, w/ 3.5L EcoBoost, 3.73 Limited Slip Axle, Reverse Park Assist, D-Pillar Handles and Interior Upgrade Package (includes - Vinyl Floor Liners & Cargo Area Protection, SYNC Radio, 6 Speakers, Cloth Seats, Illuminated Sun Visors, Cruise Control & Steering Wheel Radio Controls)
> 
> Backup camera is stock and in combination with the Reverse Park Assist will definitely be helpful.
> It has no back or side windows.
> ...


3.5 Ecoboost and 3.73 LSD sounds like a sleeper. I bet it's pretty fun to drive. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a good method for removing & replacing the battery under the driver seat when a bulkhead is installed?
Is it best to just remove the whole seat?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

*My lucky day*

I brought my 10 year old Chevy van to our garage today for work and lucked out.
I knew I was slated for a new van and today I got the first new one that just came in late yesterday.
It's a Ford Transit 250 and man I love that I can stand up in it.
Took a few hours to toss my stuff into it and the next few days will be putting things in place.
I know the radio and AC work, along with a back up camera.. The rest I'll have to look at tomorrow. 
It's a nice lumbar seat.. :smile:




(Edit,,,, darn, take a pic and looks like I already rolled it) :vs_mad:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I brought my 10 year old Chevy van to our garage today for work and lucked out.
> I knew I was slated for a new van and today I got the first new one that just came in late yesterday.
> It's a Ford Transit 250 and man I love that I can stand up in it.
> Took a few hours to toss my stuff into it and the next few days will be putting things in place.
> ...


That'll buff right out.

My guys love the Transits. We have 14 of them now.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> That'll buff right out.
> 
> My guys love the Transits. We have 14 of them now.


Oh sure, just brag why don't you. :vs_mad:


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Well it's all upfitted and lettered. 
I even removed the crap stock speaker and tweeters and replaced them and added a small bazooka tube behind the seat. Sounds much better now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> That'll buff right out.
> 
> My guys love the Transits. We have 14 of them now.


Any idea how to disable the auto-lock feature?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Any idea how to disable the auto-lock feature?


No idea. Is it an issue?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> No idea. Is it an issue?


I wanted all doors to stay unlocked and not that auto-lock feather. 
Google had a key sequence and button push. But being good with pictures I read he book. It’s thru the dash display.
We don’t have an extra key and I don’t want to get locked out. 
I’ll buy my own pass key this weekend.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Oh sure, just brag why don't you. :vs_mad:


Im not bragging....I didn't get one. :vs_sad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> Any idea how to disable the auto-lock feature?


See if there's something like this in your owner's manual...



> Enabling or Disabling Auto lock and Auto unlock
> Note: An authorized dealer or you can carryout this procedure.
> To enable or disable these features, do the following:
> 1.Switch the ignition on.
> ...


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

On any turbocharged engine, to increase life span, let the engine idle for a minute before shut off- especially if it has been driven hard on the current trip. This will allow the oil circulation to cool the turbo, thereby increasing bearing life.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Im not bragging....I didn't get one. :vs_sad:


That's what you get for being small potatoes.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> That's what you get for being small potatoes.


I see


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

splatz said:


> See if there's something like this in your owner's manual...


That's the video I first tried before posting my question. It didn’t work. 

Then I looked in the manual and it pointed to the on dash display menu.
It was all right there for zone and global lock/unlock. 

Thanks 


Next up, music apps via the iPhone. :biggrin:


----------

